# What figures on stage 4.25



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

What bhp/torque can I expect from a stage 4 plus downpipes (litchfield)

Currently stage 1 on a 09 gtr


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm guessing you'll be the same as every other Stage 4.25 car, around 620/630bhp and 600-610lb/ft


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> I'm guessing you'll be the same as every other Stage 4.25 car, around 620/630bhp and 600-610lb/ft


See I got 604bhp with stock backbox and stock downpipes... Not been dyno'd since I got russ fellows downpipes..

Johnny G, why did you get an intercooler as well @ stage 4/4.25? 

thanks

C


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> See I got 604bhp with stock backbox and stock downpipes... Not been dyno'd since I got russ fellows downpipes..
> 
> Johnny G, why did you get an intercooler as well @ stage 4/4.25?
> 
> ...


Very similar to mine, before I got my exhaust and downpipes. However since getting the downpipes the car has come alive!
The downpipes do add much horsepower, but they paid the school and response.
I added the FMIC separately.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> Very similar to mine, before I got my exhaust and downpipes. However since getting the downpipes the car has come alive!
> The downpipes do add much horsepower, but they paid the school and response.
> I added the FMIC separately.


yeah I noticed with the russ f downpipes added, the car spool is superb, and the car does feel more lively all round..

Why add the Intercooler tho? As they are expensive bits of kit, compared to just adding downpipes..


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

I made 641hp and 635ft/lb


----------



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

Johnny will there be much difference from stage 1 to 4.25


----------



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

Hodge said:


> I made 641hp and 635ft/lb


What year is yours. Thats good


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hodge said:


> I made 641hp and 635ft/lb




What mods have you got?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Initially I thought an intercooler was a waste at stage 4 / 4.25 but the more I think about it the more I want one. I see the benefits being cooler and more stable charges but also, with flow limiting the standard turbos, with a better flowing intercooler reducing both restriction and charge temp I believe I would see a further gain. 

Plus they are shiny. I like shiny. I would go for the SRD one all day long.


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

Mines a 59 plate. 
80mm intakes
ID1000 injectors
Miltek 76mm resonated exhaust and Y pipe
Russ fellows downpipes
ECUTEK software and a decent map.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you know what PSI you are running and who mapped it?


----------



## Hodge (Aug 8, 2013)

1.25 bar. Jamie at am Evotune in Durham mapped it


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

6jnc said:


> Johnny will there be much difference from stage 1 to 4.25


Yes, huge! The car will take off


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Chronos said:


> yeah I noticed with the russ f downpipes added, the car spool is superb, and the car does feel more lively all round..
> 
> Why add the Intercooler tho? As they are expensive bits of kit, compared to just adding downpipes..


I can run more timing top end because my intake temperature stays lower than a stock cooler setup. And repeatable performance, it'll always be the same. I've seen some cars be ok on a full throttle run, then have the boost gauge flash because timing has been pulled because the intake is too hot.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Johnny G said:


> I can run more timing top end because my intake temperature stays lower than a stock cooler setup. And repeatable performance, it'll always be the same. I've seen some cars be ok on a full throttle run, then have the boost gauge flash because timing has been pulled because the intake is too hot.


Ok's cheers, I may look into upgrading my stock Intercooler. Can't beat a bit more to play with top end of the rev range.


----------



## 6jnc (Oct 10, 2014)

Is it worth the 4k jump from stage 1 to 4 with downpipes? Has anyone done this and gone from stage 1 to 4.25?


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Kind of.

Stage 2 to stage 4 with second hand bits. Not that expensive

Deffo more power on stage 4 but not a HUGE jump. Still need to do some logs and send to Iain so maybe a bit more to come

I bought,

GTC 76mm intakes
ID1000 injectors
Stage 4 map

total £800

i guess you will need a Y pipe £100 ish on top so less than a grand and you are at stage 4

4.25, I am going to gut my down pipes, then get a map tweak from Iain not sure what Iain will charge but the down pipes will be free


----------

